# CFB Chilliwack



## Army_Brat (31 Aug 2007)

*Just wondering when all those civies are getting evicted and our brave men and women of the Armed Forces get to enjoy their beautiful new PMQ's?*
 :threat:


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2007)

What new PMQs ?


----------



## HollywoodHitman (31 Aug 2007)

I think he's talking about Garrison Crossing, a new development that is being built in stages on the former base in Chwk....

Dude, never gonna happen. LOL


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2007)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> I think he's talking about Garrison Crossing, a new development that is being built in stages on the former base in Chwk....
> 
> Dude, never gonna happen. LOL



Thats a civilian developement......if thats what army brat is talking about, hes very mistaken.


----------

